# Prest-On Invisi-Back Ordering



## Drifter (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey gang; a number of folks have been asking me whether Invisi-Backs are available in the retail market; Home Depot, and other distributors; U.S., New Zealand Etc. The answer is not yet, but we are working on it really hard.; However, Invisi-Backs can now be purchased direct from my manufacturer; Prest-On Drywall Fasteners, at 1-(800) 323-1813. Thanks a bunch for all the enthusiasm this new product is generating. Here are the Bulk Order choices and pricing;Cases of 200 Invisi-Backs, plus 8 Hand Tools= $41.00; ITEM# 4090. Case of 50 Invisi-Backs, plus 2 Hand Tools= $16.95; ITEM# 4095. Free Shipping with no tax.


----------

